# Gunnison Road Riding - Ideas Suggestions!



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Looking for any insight into reccomended road riding/routes in and around Gunnison. I'll be staying there for a month from Mid June to Mid July.

Thanks,


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't live in Gunnison, but I visit Crested Butte quite often. I would recommend going to Crested Butte and back, as that looks like it would be a good ride.

If you are really strong, I would do Gunnison to Monarch Pass, although I don't know how safe that would be with the all the turns and the people speeding up that hill.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

In 2005, the Bicycle Tour of Colorado went from Crested Butte through Gunnison, west on Highway 50 and turned on Highway 92 up to Hotchkiss.

The first 25 miles after turning on to 92 were really scenic. I'd suggest at least driving this road.


----------



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

Highway 92 is actually a great recommendation as that road does not see much traffic and is a gentle climb. Not much shoulder on the road, but then not much traffic. Crawford would be the first town you come to, can't remember how far it is. You can refuel in Crawford for the return. I wouldn't go past Crawford as there is a lot of traffic past Crawford between there and Hotchkiss. 

Lots of years the big bike tours ride from Montrose to Gunnison along highway 50. I rode it years ago and recall a good shoulder most of the way, but you often have winds to deal with. Another option would be riding toward Lake City (can't remember the road number but the road heads south from highway 50).


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions !


----------

